# Lillesden School, Hawkhurst Jan '10



## mr_bones (Jan 24, 2010)

My Previous trip to Lillesden School was a solo visit in October last year. Being very wary of the site (especially water damage), I didn't get very far, and also had to leave earlier than anticipated.

This time, I was back with King Al and Indy, and after a quick recce we were inside. The place hadn't changed much, but it was soon clear that many of the floors were pretty rotten. Indy led the way and we trod carefully upstairs. Some rooms were inaccessible and as Al pointed out, getting some pencils from the store cupboard would be lethal with no floor at all behind the door! Most of the rooms were stripped, but certain elements of grandeur remained, such as the carved sandstone arches, the stone staircase and mirrors, and original floors and fireplaces. Even the carved wood window frames had survived in good condition.

After seeing the main building, we shot some exterior pictures and worked our way through the smaller classrooms and outbuildings. The pool looked fresh, but I hadn't got any goggles so i'd have to save it for another day. The furthest building looked as though it was originally classrooms, but had been converted into a huge chicken coop at some point - with the double-barreled names of pupils still above coat pegs.

Pictures:


































































































































Mr. B


----------



## King Al (Jan 25, 2010)

Twas a good day, some great bits and pieces to be found in there! Your pics turned out well Mr Bones.

A few of mine:


----------



## mr_bones (Jan 25, 2010)

Excellent shots Al, some good alternative views. The floor beneath your feet looks very 'inspiring'!


----------



## klempner69 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Excellant*

Well taken pics Mr B and King Al..you got some nicely lit shots inside.Is that a Pool or pond?


----------



## havoc (Jan 25, 2010)

No swimming in the pool then san


----------



## lost (Jan 25, 2010)

Grand photos both of you, it looks in quite a bad way inside, worse than I expected.


----------



## King Al (Jan 26, 2010)

klempner69 said:


> Is that a Pool or pond?



A little from column A a little from column B 

It _was _a pool...


----------



## mr_bones (Jan 26, 2010)

King Al said:


> A little from column A a little from column B
> 
> It _was _a pool...



I'll prove it still _IS_ a pool


----------



## klempner69 (Jan 26, 2010)

mr_bones said:


> I'll prove it still _IS_ a pool



Dont tell us you took a dip in that?


----------



## mr_bones (Jan 26, 2010)

No, but I might do later in the year. Our abandoned swim in Belgium was most refreshing.


----------



## lost (Jan 26, 2010)

You weren't brave enough to try this one.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 27, 2010)

Fabulous report of a great place...loads of interesting details there. The pool looked just a tad chilly to me!  
Superb pics, both of you.


----------



## Potter (Jan 27, 2010)

Looks a great place. Lots of potential.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 27, 2010)

Good Report & pics lads 

Magnificent Clock Tower -also a very cute glazed brick fireplace


----------



## klempner69 (Jan 29, 2010)

lost said:


> You weren't brave enough to try this one.



Where is this little sesspool then Lost?


----------

